# Best Campy Shop in Orlando Area



## NiceBike (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello Southeast Forum. I am sending a bike to a client in the Orlando area and would like to make sure it goes to a shop that is familiar w/ Campy. Who is the best shop in the area?
Thanks.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Epic Cycles in Clermont. It's on the corner of HWY 27 and Steve's Road. Those guys eat, breathe and sleep campy.


----------



## NiceBike (Feb 22, 2011)

They are the only pro shop listed on Campy's website. It's nice to have a recommendation as well.
Thanks.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Ramon, Jude and Crowley are great guys. They have a nice ride out of the shop 11 months of the year.






NiceBike said:


> They are the only pro shop listed on Campy's website. It's nice to have a recommendation as well.
> Thanks.


----------

